# P00B6 code



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Causes for this engine code may include: 

Defective ECT sensor 
Faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor
Insufficient coolant level 
Shorted or open circuits or connectors 
Bad PCM or PCM programming error

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p00b6

Autozone lists two different part numbers.









Coolant Temperature Sensor - Best Prices for Engine Coolant Temp Sensors


We have the best Coolant Temperature Sensor for the right price. Buy online for free next day delivery or same day pickup at a store near you.



www.autozone.com





This video shows how to test them without removing them, but the use of paper clips is sketchy at best. The next two show how to do it out of the vehicle. I have only watched the first one.


----------



## hstc2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

thanks, I changed the ECT sensor at the radiator which was the same part # as the sensor at the motor. Other than having to drain the radiator it was an easy fix. I disconnected the battery negative to reset the CEL. I have not driven it enough for the CEL to come back on. If it does I will look to the other causes it could be.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

The parts aren’t the same. One in the radiator has tinned connection the other on the engine is gold.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My guess is one needs the special coating for protection or something and that is why it costs more or one performs better. Not sure which.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> My guess is one needs the special coating for protection or something and that is why it costs more or one performs better. Not sure which.


Gold is for higher reliability. Lots of mil/aero connectors have expensive platings like that. 

That said, it is not at all clear why the ECT at the water outlet needs hi-rel plating and the one in the radiator does not. Perhaps the one at the outlet sees more extreme heat being nearer the engine.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## hstc2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have driven about 200 miles and the CEL has not come back on. Keeping my fingers crossed. Both of the sensors had the tin terminals. Hope they hold up. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/overheating-2012-chevy-cruze.244931/#post-3253365


----------

